

The top 3 best selling laptops were all Chromebooks, says Amazon - xooglerz
http://www.omgchrome.com/chromebooks-best-selling-amazon-xmas/

======
xooglerz
"The top seller was the 11.6-inch Acer C720, followed by the (cheaply priced)
13.3-inch ASUS C300 Chromebook (which dipped well below $199 in the run-up and
is available in an assortment of colors).

The second-generation HP Chromebook 11, based around a Samsung Exynos CPU with
2GB RAM, placed third.

* Acer C720 Chromebook (16GB, 2GB) * ASUS Chromebook C300 (16GB, 2GB) * HP Chromebook 11 (Gen 2, Snow White)"

Another nail in the coffin of the Windows PC?

~~~
mikerichards
_Another nail in the coffin of the Windows PC?_

I don't think there's been a first nail yet.

